# ALWAYS hungry!?!?!



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

So I've posted a few times about Boo the betta, a friends fish that I am currently fish-sitting. I love taking care of him, and think I may have been bitten by the highly contagious betta bug. But, I do have a betta care question...

Boo is ALWAYS looking to be fed. I literally mean always. It doesn't matter what time of the day it is, if I or another person walk into the kitchen, he comes out looking for flakes. I don't know if this means I should feed him, or if he's just a little porker and wants food just because.

How often/how much (like how many pinches) food should I give him? Do I ignore him when he acts hungry? I'm afraid of over feeding, which I think I've done once already as he became lethargic for about a day a week or so ago. He's fine now and I don't feed him when he seems to be begging for it, but I want to make sure I'm feeding enough, and if it's normal for bettas to always act like they need food?

Thanks,
A new betta lover


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bettas LOVE to beg, but that doesn't mean you need to feed them. The most they usually should be fed is 3 pellets twice a day if they're large pellets, and maybe 4-5 twice a day if they're the really small kind of pellets. If they're flakes, a SMALL pinch twice a day, no more.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Most fish are opportunistic eaters and will eat everything and anything at any point in time.

Depending on the size of the food you have for him, it would vary. The pellets I have are 1mm in diameter and I feed about 4-6 pellets. Other people with larger pellets tend to feed 2-4 pellets.

Welcome to the forum~


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Make sure not to feed him more than twice a day!!! Overfeeding a fish is what normally kills them more times than not. He likes to come out and swim when someone walks by because they like the attention


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys...I've been doing my best to ignore him, but he looks at me with those pretty blue eyes!!! Just kidding I only feed him twice a day, but he sure does beg!


----------

